# UPS came to work and left these\\PS3



## Digital Black (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Digital Black (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## rummy (Nov 14, 2006)

Whoa! Already? What's the story?


----------



## Cancer (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn, and to think I have to wait in line for mine....


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 14, 2006)

thats pretty cool, i hope someone i know picks up one of those... its always fun going arround for beers and playing a few shooters


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh no.. It's not mine.. I'm not alllowed to buy one or I will lose my job. However, it was nice to hold onto something that everybody wants at the moment..


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=sony_bullshit


----------



## Briggs (Nov 14, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=sony_bullshit



too true!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> I'm not alllowed to buy one or I will lose my job


 
That says to me that you must work for one of Sony's rivals in the console market and that PS3 is for your R&D department to analyse to make your product better. Am I right?


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

I like how there's a link to how much that guy rules.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 14, 2006)

heh, I wish I were rich so I could own a gaming system, or a computer that's up-to-date within the last 5 years.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That says to me that you must work for one of Sony's rivals in the console market and that PS3 is for your R&D department to analyse to make your product better. Am I right?


Not even close..


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That says to me that you must work for one of Sony's rivals in the console market and that PS3 is for your R&D department to analyse to make your product better. Am I right?




that means that retailers wont allow their employees to buy their high budget albums. they do that at toys r us.. one of the guys that worked there when i did was a hot wheels collector who would hide rare cars when he was there and come back and buy them later. 

Its to prevent shit like that, as much as it sucks for the other employees.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> heh, I wish I were rich so I could own a gaming system, or a computer that's up-to-date within the last 5 years.



 I know exactly how you feel. The last gaming system I had? Dreamcast.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 14, 2006)

Best chance to get one in the U.S. -----Wal mart- I shit you not. I do know sony's distrubution stratagy!...


----------



## Scott (Nov 14, 2006)

So how many of those are actually for sale? And how many are part of a preorder?


----------



## Nik (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal about the PS3 is. There aren't any good games for it, and it costs a shitload 

And the last (and only) gaming system I've ever owned was a 1985 original Nintendo Super


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nik said:


> I don't see what the big deal about the PS3 is. There aren't any good games for it, and it costs a shitload
> 
> And the last (and only) gaming system I've ever owned was a 1985 original Nintendo Super


I've never even had a full fledged "game system" I've just had gameboys I bought myself


----------



## Scott (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to try and get one. Probably sell it on ebay, or if my brother back home doesn't have any luck getting one there (He's a huge playstation fanboy) then i'll just sell it to him for what I paid for it.

I plan on getting one for myself, sooner or later, but I can wait until next year for one.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm just gonna buy a Wii next summer or fall.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 15, 2006)

Scott said:


> *Probably sell it on ebay*, .


You and 100000 other people!

Everybody I've talked to wants to do the same thing.. 


Allthough, I had heard rumbling that Sony was going after the ebayers doing this-however I'vee seen nothing substantial to back this up...


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 15, 2006)

What are they gonna do? "You, take down that legal auction for that product that you legally bought and is legally yours!"


----------



## Nik (Nov 15, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I'm just gonna buy a Wii next summer or fall.




Just don't freeze yourself to make it come sooner






"Meeeh... Meeeeeeeeh...."


----------



## Naren (Nov 15, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I'm just gonna buy a Wii next summer or fall.



The Wii looks like it's gonna completely suck. Compared to the Xbox 360 and the PS3, the Wii has horrible graphics. I know it has the capabilities for great graphics, but since Nintendo has completely gone the "kiddy games" route, they just exploit their interesting controller and make boring childish games with poor cartoony graphics.

I would consider an Xbox 360 except that the only games I want for it are also available for PC (I do admit that "Blue Dragon" looks pretty cool, though, and I don't think that's available on PC).

The main problem with the PS3 is that it's expensive. It, without a doubt, has the best graphics out of the 3 systems: Wii, Xbox 360, and PS3. At the moment, it only has a few cool looking games planned, such as: "Shirokishi Monogatari" (which I saw a demo of and it looked absolutely sweet. "Oblivion"-level graphics, but a little more on the japanimation side, mixed with a strong taste of realism), "Final Fantasy XIII" (the previews I saw for this in front of the Yodobashi here in Shinjuku are amazing. The graphics blow away FF12, which I would have thought would be hard to beat), "Enchant Arms" (which is already available on the Xbox 360), this sweet off-road hummer/buggy racing game (looks damn fun), and a few other games that looked entertaining.

I will most likely buy a PS3 (it's been out since Saturday here in Japan), but probably not until February, March, or April. I'm sure I won't buy a Wii (I loved the Nintendo, Super Nintendo, and N64, but they really disappointed me with the Gamecube and cheap upgrades of the game boy with advance and DS... those bastards...  Well, at least, I can still play games from the SNES golden age of gaming, I guess).


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 15, 2006)

Nik said:


> I don't see what the big deal about the PS3 is. There aren't any good games for it, and it costs a shitload
> 
> And the last (and only) gaming system I've ever owned was a 1985 original Nintendo Super



Heard about the Blu-ray dvd thingy? Internal HD? Compariable with HDTV and more? Man, I am so getting the PS3. Actually, my gf said she is going to pay for half of it for my upcoming birthday. 

EDIT: One small concern I am having now is that up to 200 PS and PS2 titles won't play on the PS3... hope it is just a small glitch and Sony is likely come up with a solution soon.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 15, 2006)

The price they want for it just absurd. I realize it has a hard drive (whoa, settle down with that $40 component!) and blu ray. I have no use for blu ray. I have no movies that will play on it, nor do I give a shit about the better quality. DVD is fine for me. 

So to me, the PS3 is just a $600 gaming system with few games available, and problematic backwards compatibility. Yay.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 15, 2006)

There are people right now sleeping in front of Walmarts in my area trying to get one.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 15, 2006)

Great games will come eventually and alot more than we can handle! That is not my concern. My main concern is a) price, and b) comparability with old PS1 and PS2 games. Either way, I would be getting it until at least they fix that glitch, and I am sure Sony will find a solution.


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> There are people right now sleeping in front of Walmarts in my area trying to get one.



That's funny.  What is wrong with people?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> That's funny.  What is wrong with people?


OBSESSED


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> That's funny.  What is wrong with people?



I've come to the conclusion that the average human's intelligence has dropped since they started posting release dates for entertainment items(games/movies/consoles).

They're fucking stupid IMO. The first run almost always has bugs. "Yay, let's pay money to beta test!"


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> That's funny.  What is wrong with people?


 
They'll probably be a mixture of gaming obsessed geeks and desparate parents who don't have the balls to say no to their demanding brats.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got one guy in front of our store, set up with tents and everything. Of course, he's gonna seel it on ebay as soon as he gets it. Fucking douchbags...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder when the first one will show up on ebay.


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> They'll probably be a mixture of gaming obsessed geeks and desparate parents who don't have the balls to say no to their demanding brats.



I'm gonna go with this one. 

The closest I've ever gotten to it is going to a record store for a midnight release sale. I will not camp out for anything. Period.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

I got my MX500 the day it came out, but it wasn't really intentional or hyped


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 15, 2006)

Campers....


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2006)

I have no idea why anyone would buy a system right from the get go..Havent people learned from the systems that came out in the past and were buggy as shit?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Campers....


Scooby Doo, w00t.

You work at Circuit City seph?


----------



## Nik (Nov 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I will not camp out for anything. Period.



I'd camp out for an affordable 8-string, but that's about as much dignity as I'd be willing to lose.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 15, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Campers....



[email protected]


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 16, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Scooby Doo, w00t.
> 
> You work at Circuit City seph?


Yeah, Lead Tech


----------



## Cancer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nik said:


> I'd camp out for an affordable 8-string, but that's about as much dignity as I'd be willing to lose.



I did it for Halo 2, just for the experience, it was fun actually, like camping out for Ozzfest tix. 

....I won't do it for the PS3 though, jsut gotta be in line by 6 to get tickets.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 16, 2006)

There's already PS3's on UK Ebay, has been since the day they came out in Japan.


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 16, 2006)

I will wait a year at least before I get my ps3, not just because I want them to get the bugs fixed, but I dont have a TV that will do it justice, 1080p is not something my tv can handle, hell I dont think Im even running 480i, but Im no HD guy yet...that and I want the rumors about being able to put ANY sata HD into confirmed...hello 750GB ps3!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Yeah, Lead Tech


I like Circuit City because they're always chill stores.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 16, 2006)

The squatters out front got soaked last night.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 16, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The squatters out front got soaked last night.


owned


----------



## Samer (Nov 16, 2006)

the thing about consuls that i don't like is that about after a 6 months they are already obsolete compared to computer standards. When x box 360 just came out computer game were already far ahead in graphics, game play, and online play.

I understand buying consuls because they are cheaper than PC's. But for $600 you can buy a good video card, 2gigs of ram, a new cpu, and a new mobo.

So i don't see what the point of buying the PS3 is.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 16, 2006)

Naren said:


> The Wii looks like it's gonna completely suck. Compared to the Xbox 360 and the PS3, the Wii has horrible graphics. I know it has the capabilities for great graphics, but since Nintendo has completely gone the "kiddy games" route, they just exploit their interesting controller and make boring childish games with poor cartoony graphics.
> 
> I would consider an Xbox 360 except that the only games I want for it are also available for PC (I do admit that "Blue Dragon" looks pretty cool, though, and I don't think that's available on PC).
> 
> ...



I don't care about graphics at all. I ended up playing my Game Cube more then I played my Ps2.

Most of the fun stuff I have is on gamecube, and most of my serious games I own for the PC.

So I have no reason to get a 360 or Ps3.


----------



## Naren (Nov 16, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I don't care about graphics at all. I ended up playing my Game Cube more then I played my Ps2.
> 
> Most of the fun stuff I have is on gamecube, and most of my serious games I own for the PC.
> 
> So I have no reason to get a 360 or Ps3.



Well, again, this is personal taste and the reason why some people love Xbox and don't like PS2 and why some people love PS2 and don't like Xbox.

I personal love PS2 and PC and really really don't like gamecube.

If you like the Wii, feel free and get one. I just said my opinions about the system.


----------

